# I'll post it but...



## veloslave (Mar 16, 2007)

*sniff sniff* I might get a little emotional... https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:11&item=120098329144 




























































































































































So THIS is why they call them **hard times** :idea:


----------

